# Entrada 12v frita en reproductor dvd portatil



## efran20 (Nov 21, 2012)

hola.

lo primero, soy nuevo en la comunidad y bastante novato en la electrónica, todo lo aprendido lo hice por cuenta propia, (cosas básicas) sin haber estudiado nada relacionado pero poseo una intuición flipante 

y pues... me gustaría preguntar una cosa.

el caso es que tengo un reproductor de DVD portátil que funciona a baterías pero la entrada de 12v esta frita, y costaría arreglarla. el caso es que estaba pensando en integrar el reproductor (pantalla y pcb) a mi antigua consola xbox, ya que el reproductor tiene entrada y salida de video y audio.

hasta aquí todo bien, he hecho un cable de salida vídeo y audio para probarlo (a pilas) y funciona todo guay. el problema es que he intentado darle 9vdc (de un transformador) por la entrada de corriente a pilas pero no funciona, se enciende y se apaga... he probado con diferentes amperajes y voltajes y nada. se comporta igual. solo funciona si le pones 6 baterías de 1,5v u otras baterías (he probado con celdas de portátil de 3,7v y también de móvil y funciona) pero con corriente dc del transformador no va.

la idea es conectar el reproductor de dvd a la fuente de la xbox, a la salida de 12v, por lo que habria que reducir el voltaje ademas. 

PD: he probado añadiéndole algún que otro condensador y por lo visto aumenta el tiempo que esta encendido hasta que se apaga de nuevo.

en cuanto pueda subiré fotos.

gracias de antepie


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2012)

¿ Que se le dañó a la entrada de 12 V original ?


----------



## efran20 (Nov 21, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Que se le dañó a la entrada de 12 V original ?



esta frita. tiene varios circuitos fritos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2012)

¿ Foto                      ?


----------



## efran20 (Nov 21, 2012)

aquí traigo las fotos. como ya dije, el plan no es arreglar la entrada de 12v porque esta muy frita, sino hacer que funcione con la entrada de 9v de baterías, pero sin baterías, sino con transformador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2012)

Seguramente las fuentes sean de poca corriente y por eso se apaga


----------



## efran20 (Nov 21, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seguramente las fuentes sean de poca corriente y por eso se apaga



como ya dije he probado con diferentes voltajes y amperajes, y no funciona tampoco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2012)

A ver , 9V son 9V aqui y en Marte , si anda con pilas y no anda con fuentes , lo más seguro es que le falte corriente .

O que tenga menos de 9 V . . . .


----------



## efran20 (Nov 21, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A ver , 9V son 9V aqui y en Marte , si anda con pilas y no anda con fuentes , lo más seguro es que le falte corriente .
> 
> O que tenga menos de 9 V . . . .



he vuelto a probar con una fuente de 12v y 1A que tenia cerca... y parece que funciona, pero tengo miedo de que se queme... no se... ya había probado con fuentes de 12v pero mayor amperaje, y también se apagaba. podria reducir de alguna manera el voltaje con una resistencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2012)

Ponele un 7809 entre la fuente de 12 y el aparato.

Ponele disipador al 7809








Los capacitores son de 22 uF y la resistencia no se la pongas


----------



## efran20 (Nov 22, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponele un 7809 entre la fuente de 12 y el aparato.
> 
> Ponele disipador al 7809
> 
> ...



y de que voltaje son los capacitores?


----------



## zombiesss (Nov 22, 2012)

efran20 dijo:


> y de que voltaje son los capacitores?



16V o 25V son suficiente.


----------



## efran20 (Nov 22, 2012)

aqui los tengo, tambien he encontrado un 7808 por casa, ese tiene salida de 8v.

una pregunta, que pasaria si pongo condensadores de valores mas altos, digamos 25v 100uF


----------



## efran20 (Nov 22, 2012)

y bueno... ya esta acabado, solo que me parece que se calienta demasiado (cuando esta en uso) sera porque el reproductor tira demasiados amperios... la fuente original era de 12v y 3A si bien recuerdo, y el transistor este da máximo 1,5A de salida


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 22, 2012)

mira aqui , este esquema entrega mas corriente https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-18-voltios-0-3-amperes-15064/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-paralelo-2303/

*Reguladores* lm7812 en *paralelo*

*Regulador* 7805 en *paralelo* para mas corriente


----------

